# Profile 1.5 rda/Vandy vape mesh v2



## Schnappie (3/12/19)

Good Day

I would just like to find out which vendor stocks/plan to stock the abovementioned?

Regards


----------



## Schnappie (4/12/19)




----------



## Sir Vape (4/12/19)

Coming soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (9/12/19)

I am also waiting eagerly on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (10/12/19)

Sir Vape has the Profile 1.5 RDA.

****NEW*** PROFILE V1.5 RDA BY WOTOFO*
*R 550.00 R 580.00*


----------



## adriaanh (10/12/19)

*PROFILE V1.5 RDA BY WOTOFO*

Vape Cartel R450


----------

